# Self Examination



## lininpa (Apr 17, 2012)

I never really looked at or in my vajayjay. As my womens health is a concern I did some internet searches. It appears that this a common practice here in the US. I see where kits are available or you can buy speculums, mirror, flashlight, etc separately. I would appreciate input on the following:

Which is better, plastic or steel speculum?
Do you do this in the AM or PM?
Do you this in privacy? (If I tell my hubby, he might think that it's playtime).
What type of light is best? I tried looking with a flashlight, but the light was insufficient.
I see where various size speculums are sold, I have never given birth, so should I assume a small will suffice?

Here is a description from a site in China: Self Exam Vaginal Tester is used for detection of cervix and vagina diseases. It replaces the traditional way by mirror and flashlight. It can be used outside hospital, clinic or at home. It is the best choice for caring your beautiful cervix. lol:lol:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

you should probably leave those devices for playtime with hubby and go for an exan at a gyno. they will know what they are looking for.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Eek, I don't think I would ever try to do it myself. I'd go to the gyn and have a professional do it. I wouldn't even want to use them for playtime, maybe it just because I associate them with medical procedures, there is no way I could even become aroused by the thought!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> Eek, I don't think I would ever try to do it myself. I'd go to the gyn and have a professional do it. I wouldn't even want to use them for playtime, maybe it just because I associate them with medical procedures, there is no way I could even become aroused by the thought!


never played dr?


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

1.) It's okay to use the word 'vagina.' Everyone here is an adult (and lots of us 'own' one...the rest just play around with them!) :rofl: 

2.) Any woman *I* know who has checked herself out just uses a mirror and a light. You're certainly free to check yourself internally, I just don't know what you think you'll learn from self-checking. If you're not a doctor, how will you know if anything is amiss? 

If you're REALLY CONCERNED about your gynecological health, go to a gynecologist and INSURE that you have no medical conditions that warrant treatment.


----------



## onehotmama (Apr 13, 2012)

^ playing dr with a speculum?? Not only is that kinda gross and weird, those things HURT! To each his own i guess..But as far as self examination goes, i don't think you would even know what to look for, right? I'm sure an annual papsmear is sufficient to make sure everything is ok..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I know tons of women who have never looked at their lady parts. I, on the other hand was always curious. We used to have a tall mirror in the hallway and I would sit in front of it naked and study my lady parts (when no one was home of course). Now please keep in mind that I was just hitting puberty so I didn't know what the hell I was looking at. I would also do this in the shower with a mirror and was amazed to find out that I had two holes, one for peeing and one for "you know."

When I go to the gyno, I ask for a mirror so I can watch the procedure. You gotta have a strong stomach to look inside your body opened wide with a speculum. I found out that the opening to my cervix is actually NOT in the middle but hugging my left leg.

There is no shame in learning about your body. There is also nothing wrong with showing your partner what you have learned in a demonstration. Great fun!


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think what she is refering to is now days they reccomend looking at your lady parts and getting used to what looks normal for you, because not all women will appear the same. Also the feel of things, like any lumps, genital warts, ect.

My wife does this every once in a while. That way if there is something going on you should be some what familar with yourself and might notice something out of the norm.
Then you can go to your OBGYN for another check.
You women are not like us men where everything is out in the open.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> never played dr?


Not with a speculum. I don't know, the thoughts behind it aren't even close to sexy. I mean, like the time I had a biopsy of my cervix, wasn't sexy. The times during pregnancy and every month to twice a week having one crammed inside, wasn't sexy. I equal a speculum to medical procedures and non-pleasant pain. IMO I think it's gross.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Leave the speculum to the docs. If you want to look with mirror & light.. I think that's pretty normal.. Just to be curious as to what it look like to your hubby/ significant other.

But to want to look INside?? I think that should be left to someone who knows what they are doing, much less knows what to look for.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

"Here is a description from a site in China: Self Exam Vaginal Tester is used for detection of cervix and vagina diseases. It replaces the traditional way by mirror and flashlight. It can be used outside hospital, clinic or at home. It is the best choice for caring your beautiful cervix"


they think of everything in China don't they? -.-


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

The only time I have ever "examined" myself is when I was pregnant and near the end and was curious if anything was happening as I passed my due date.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I never examined myself and never cared too, but I sure like examining him.


----------

